# Rotes Meer für Boardies



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2004)

Unser neuer Partner "Kultur und Meer Touristik" hat zum Einstieg für die (Little)Big Gamer gleich ein "Schmankerl" parat:

*Kultur & Meer Touristik bietet Boardies Reise ans Rote Meer/Ägypten 28.07.05-04.08.05 * 

Rotes Meer Angelsafari Sailfish, Giant Travelly, Zackenbarsch und vieles mehr..... 
Hin- und Rückflug ab/bis Deutschland nach Hurghada 
05 Nächte Schiff-Safari inkl. Vollpension
02 Nächte Hotel**** im Doppelzimmer inkl. Halbpension
Transfers: Alle Programmtransfers vor Ort
Sicherungsschein 
Preis pro Person EUR 865,--

Allgemeines:
- Preis ist  pro Person bei 4 Personen/Schiff. min. & max. Belegung 4 Pers pro Schiff  
- Angelausrüstung: Angelruten (Schimano) und Rollen (Okuma Titus und Penn) sind an Bord für € 5,-/Stück/Tag zu mieten
Wir empfehlen trotzdem das Mitbrinegn eig. Ausrüstung wenn vorhanden. Fischarten/Methoden/Geräte Bitte. s. unten 
- Angel-Safaris: Unsere Schiffe bieten keinen Luxus, dafür aber sehr gute Mannschaften und professionellen Angelbetrieb.
- Getränke Pauschale an Bord für Wasser, Cola, Fanta EUR 25,- p. P./Wo. Bier und alle anderen alkoholischen Getränke sind vor Ort zu zahlen.
- Abflughafenzuschlag (inkl. Steuern und Sicherheitsgeb.) ab Frankfurt, Düsseldof, Hamburg,  Stuttgart, Berlin, Leipzig,  + € 48,- p. P. 
*Fischarten:*
*THUNFISCHE*
Neben Großaugen- und Langschwanzthun kommen auch Skipjacks, Kawakawas, Bonitos, Gelbflossen und andere Thunfischarten vor. Die Außenseiten der Inseln und Riffe sowie das offenen Meer sind ihre Jagdreviere. 
Köder: 18 cm lange Wobbler. 
Gerät: 20 bis 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 bis 30 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 2/0 bis 5/0.

*STACHELMAKRELEN*
Die verschiedensten Stachelmakrelen werden meist nur "Jack" oder "Amberjack" genannt. In Schnitt sind diese 10 bis 40 Pfund schwer. Doch vor schwergewichtigen Überraschungen ist man nie sicher. Fangplätze sind die Riffaußenseiten und die steilen Abbruchkanten der Inseln. 
Köder: 14 bis 18 cm lange Wobbler (Blaue Makrele, orangene und silberne Modelle sowie Redhead), kleine Thunfischnachahmungen und etwa 10 cm lange Blinker hinter der Yellow Lady. 
Gerät: 20 bis 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 bis 25 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 2/0 bis 5/0.

*GOLDMAKRELEN*
Der Dolphin oder Dorado - am Roten Meer heißt er übrigens "Horse" - jagt im Freiwasser und dabei fast immer an der Oberfläche. Gute Stellen sind zwischen dem grünen und blauen Wasser. 
Köder: 10 bis 14 cm lange Wobbler, kleine Tintenfischimitationen (weiß/blau, weiß/rot, weiß), Fischstreifen. 
Gerät: 20 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 15 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 1/0 bis 2/0.

*ZACKENBARSCHE*
Die Zackenbarscharten beißen hervorragend beim Schleppen oder Grundangeln in Riffnähe. Sie sind zwischen 6 und 20 Pfund schwer. Exemplare von über 50 Pfund (Tiger-Grouper) sind jederzeit möglich. 
Köder: Große, tieflaufende Wobbler (18 cm oder mehr) sowie handlange Blinker und große Gummifische (gelb!) hinter der Yellow Lady. Beim Grundangeln einen ganzen Tintenfisch oder Köderfisch anbieten und den Köder mit einem Luftballon etwa zwei Meter über Grund halten. 
Gerät: 30 Ibs oder stärker. 
Stahlvorfach: 30 kg Tragkraft (100 bis 150 cm lang). 
Haken: Kräftige 4/0 bis 7/0 Haihaken. 
Achtung: Im Juni und Juli kommen über 300 Pfund schwere Riesenzackenbarsche aus der Tiefsee in geringe Wassertiefe. In dieser Zeit mindestens 50 Ibs-Gerät verwenden!

*BARRAKUDAS*
Sie jagen an den Außenseiten von Shadwan, Giftun und anderer Inseln und sind im Schnitt etwa 120 bis 130 cm lang. Große Fische bringen es auf 150 bis 170 cm. 
Köder: Am besten sind silberblanke Köder und auch Tintenfische, die mit der Yellow Lady, dem Paravan oder Downrigger auf Tiefe gebracht werden. Auch das Schleppen mit Wobblern ist aussichtsreich. 
Gerät: 20 Ibs, beim Schleppen mit Tauchbrettern besser 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 Tragkraft. 
Haken: 4/0 bis 6/0, weit hinten im Köder montiert.

*KÖNIGSMAKRELEN*
Direkt vor Hurghada tauchen im Dezember große Schwärme auf. Im Schnitt sind die kämpferischen Fische 120 bis 130 cm lang, jedoch werden jede Saison beim Schleppen Exemplare von 150 cm Länge gefangen. Gute Plätze sind die tieferen Riffbereiche. 
Köder: Wobbler zwischen 14 und 18 cm Länge, am fängigsten sind Blaue Makrelen, Redhead und silberne Modelle. 
Gerät: 20 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: 20 kg Tragkraft. 
Haken: 2/0 bis 5/0.

*SEGELFISCHE*
Die Segelfische sind nicht so zahlreich. Das Durchschnittsgewicht ist mit 80 bis 90 Pfund aber enorm hoch. Sie jagen auf offener See und kommen gelegentlich auch an die Riffe heran. 
Köder: Mit kleinen Jigs oder Konaheads schleppen. Taucht ein Segelfisch auf, kleinen Köderfisch (Ballyhoo), Fischstreifen (Bonito) oder echten Tintenfisch benutzen. 
Gerät: 30 Ibs. 
Stahlvorfach: Starkes Monofil, mindestens 0.8, besser 1 bis 2 mm. 
Haken: 4/0 bis 6/0.
Ausrüstung/Geräte:

Zum Hochseefischen bedarf es nicht nur der ganzen Kraft und Einsatzbereitschaft des Einzelnen, sondern auch optimal abgestimmten Materials. 
Hiermit sind Sie für alle Fälle gut ausgerüstet: 
Rute:I GFA-Klasse 20 bis 30 Ibs, kräftige Bootsruten sind ebenfalls gut geeignet. Das Wurfgewicht sollte jedoch mindestens 200 bis 300 g betragen. 

Rolle: Multirolle mit etwa 400 bis 500 m Schnurfassung. Bewährt haben sich Modelle wie die Penn Senator 4/0 oder die Daiwa Sealine SL250H. 

Schnur: 0.35er bis 0.60er Monofil, je nach Erfahrung. Mit 0.45er sind Sie meist auf der sicheren Seite. Vor geflochterner Schnur ist abzuraten, da sie sich nicht dehnt. 

Vorfach: Immer ein Stahlvorfach verwenden. Am besten selber herstellen aus geflochtenem Stahl mit einer Tragkraft von 20 bis 30 kg. Ideal ist einen Vorfachlänge von 70 bis 100 cm. 

Wirbel: Nur hochwertige schwarze oder braune Wirbel verwenden. Auf blanke Wirbel gibt es öfter mal einen Biß, Vorfach und Wobbler sind dann weg. Sehr gut eignen sich Cross-Lok-Wirbel und Agraffen. 

Köder: Sinkende Wobbler bringen beim Schleppen die meisten Fische. Am besten sind 18 cm lange Modelle, möglichst von Rapala (CD 18) oder Storm (Big Mac). Die meisten anderen Wobbler fangen beim Schleppen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit an zu springen. 

Fängige Farben: Blaue Makrele, Redhead und blankes Silber. In Riffnähe auch orange und fluo-gelbe Modelle. Beim Schleppen mit der Yellow Lady große Blinker mit starken Drillingen oder naturfarbene künstliche Tintenfische verwenden.

Kultur & Meer Touristik GmbH
Platanenweg 2a
65835 Liederbach
Tel: 06196 – 8846970
Fax: 06196 – 8846975
E-Mail: info@kulturundmeer.de
www.kulturundmeer.de


----------

